# Easiest awning to erect and where to buy from ??



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

First time we've travelled with a Sunncamp Maestro HT awning.

Immaculate, adjustable height and very well made. Which means it's heavy and us being "new" campers hard to build.

We're looking for an easy to build awning. The AS Executive we've got has a very high door and we were looking for a high top one to be level with the door but now we've decided to get a normal one and wind out the fiamma to cover the small gap between the camper and awning.

Oh and it needs to be big enough to house a 2 man tent inside (for the kids to sleep in.)

Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

The only one i have any experience of is a khyam motordome: They go up relatively quickly (5/10 mins), they are quite spacious and have a small pack size and weight and are good in rough weather. Full pegging down takes longer (15/20 mins dependent on weather) and the height of the van might be an issue but if you're not going to attach it, maybe not. Full de-rig and pack up will take you 15/30 mins.

WWW.khyam.co.uk

I bought one recently but after one use decided that I don't really want the bother of pitching it when in the motorhome. I'd bought it for the extra space and for visitors but I think for the latter I'll use my two man tent and wet weather space is not really the issue I thought it was. So it's E-bay for mine and the same for my Khyam tent which we will never use now we've got the van.


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Dangler

Is yours the Classic or excelsior?

Let me know what you sell it for when ready. Has yours got the option tent facility inside?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Also found this one

> Clicky <

Anyone had any experience of these??


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Dave

it's the Classic and unfortunately I don't have the inner, it was next on my list. I seem to remember the inners are about £70.

I haven't quite decided what to put it on e-bay for, it's only used once, still in original packaging etc... so I think I'd be looking for around £300(£380/400 new). I need to do a bit of research to see what they go for 2nd hand to see if that's realisitic. Be a couple of weeks before I put it on.

My only comment on the one you've linked to is that it would be fine in good weather but looks a little flimsy for bad weather especially in windy Britain.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We looked at the various driveaway awnings last year and they were large and heavy and expensive for occasional use, so bought a cheap dome vis-a-vis tent from Towsure which has worked out ok.

It may not suit your motorhome if it's high

The centre panels both unzip to form a link to the van and a basic porch and it's tall enough to stand up in (just). It also came with two inner tents and cost less than £100

We would have chosen a more subdued colour scheme and some windows would be useful.

It provided us with some useful shade this year. We even unpegged it and walked it across a campsite to a better pitch!

I think one of the awning suppliers now sells one like this as a proper MH annex

We have some photos on our website here 
MHtips

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We have just ordered a 3.90mtr Quest panorama awning weighing only 12.5 kgs

http://www.centrecaravans.co.uk/accessories.htm

We have always used the traditional type of Fiamma privacy rooms when pitched up for more than a week, but to be honest we found that the weight and effort involved in putting the thing up was more trouble than it's worth.. These quest awnings , and sunncamp too fit into the groove of your existing roll out awning and also have an option to fit an inner bedroom, the material they are made of is akin to a tent opposed to a heavy canvas which we found suffers from condensation,they can also withstand strong winds and rain, and remain 'quiet' at night time, and they are put up and taken down in moments.

The 2.6 version is available in Burgundy, Green and Blue,. the 3.9 is only available in Grey, the height from your awning to the ground needs to be between 2.4 and 2.55 mtrs


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> We have just ordered a 3.90mtr Quest panorama awning weighing only 12.5 kgs


Hi MandyandDave

I'd very interested to hear what you think of that when you've used it, particularly ease of set-up and pack size. Presumably the awning needs to be in to use it ?

Some pictures would be good, if that's not too cheeky :wink:


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ditto

That looks the pigs bits 8O  

When do you get it and when can you try it.

I'm looking to get something before the upcoming bank holiday for the kids, and if that works as good as it looks, it's sold !!

edit: ooops, is it a drive away stylee ??


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

As soon as it arrives (hopefully this week) I will post some photos the first chance I get!

Yes ideally the awning needs to be wound in, however you roll it out first to thread the runner through the awning guide, and then wind it away again.

Not a drive away type, (fixed to the van)

Regards M&D


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Well awning arrived by courier on Thursday we went to Kingfisher on Friday and immediately set about putting it up, "two people 5 mins" it read in the instructions :roll:

The pack size is around 26" long and 12" diameter. we has a real struggle to feed the awning bead edge through the rail on the awning, silicon spray polish is recommended for ease of use but we had none! (Have ordered some awning rail lube)eventually thread it through with the help of others, the best advice is to have a 'tug -o - war' with the beading to help stretch it out when it first comes out of the bag!, otherwise very happy!


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mandy & Dave
Thanks for the tip regarding the awning rail and polish. We purchased the same type of awning from the same store as you, but due to the inclement weather have been unable to try it out yet. How long did it take to put it up once the beading was fitted into the awning rail ?
Our habitation door is at one end of the awning rail rather than in the middle, do you think we may have any problems ?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

About ten minutes, we struggled to get a peg in the ground it was that stony under the 1" of soil! andapart from the need to adjust the guy ropes to suit it's fairly straight forward.

Rgds M&D


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply M&D, weather permitting we will give it a go this weekend. Will post our findings, hopefully with pics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

We've been looking for a porch awning for our Autoquest for a while but found that most weren't tall enough.

This weekend we were at an historical re-enactment event where some friends had a Khyam Motordome Excelsior.

Watched them erect it, had a good look at it, came home yesterday, ordered one on-line.

Graham


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> About ten minutes, we struggled to get a peg in the ground it was that stony under the 1" of soil! andapart from the need to adjust the guy ropes to suit it's fairly straight forward.
> 
> Rgds M&D


You need those nail pegs we used to use when camping. Brilliant & go in extremly quickly.

Motorhomer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

The Khyam Motordome Excelsior awning which we ordered on Monday afternoon arrived this morning. Just had a go at erecting it and I don't know about the pig's bits but it's definitely the Mutt's Nuts  

Graham


----------

